# NGD: PRS Silver Sky - Revisited



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

A few years ago, I played a bunch of Silver Sky's at my local shop and thought “meh” - nice but not enough to bring one home. I did eventually buy one and it was a good guitar but ended up moving it. With the spec changes made to the PRS Core line, I wanted to try the model again. My understanding for the 2020 changes to the SS Rosewood are; a) neck carve slightly changed with less shoulder b) nitro finish.

I picked up a SS at my local shop this morning and spent a couple hours with it. First off, the guitar is very light under 7 lbs and is freakishly LOUD and resonant acoustically. It feels different and perhaps a combination of the lightweight and nitro finish. The color is Midnight Rose and looks to me to be a lighter shade of copper.

The neck carve is a cross between a ’63 and ’64 vintage Strat hence the 635 handle for the carve. Same for the pickups with the name 635. The neck carve is ideal for me, medium/large chunky, feels a lot like a Wildwood 10 Strat I owned which was also based on a vintage Strat.

Tone wise, it is definitely a Strat - it quacks, bridge pickup barks and is smooth with a fair amount of gain. It’s a great sounding guitar and frankly, it exceeds my expectations.

On the con’s side; the trem feels a bit off for me and maybe due to it being blocked and push down only. Minor stuff that I can change. The neck is a scarf joint and based on the picture I provided below, the f seems to be silent on mine; scar(f).

All in all a great package and a superb guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice! So that's why you were headed to TGS, eh? 

I hope it brings you much enjoyment.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a 2020 Golden Mesa in Rosewood, and I had very similar impressions. Setup is excellent, the guitar is light (mine is 6.9 pounds) and extremely resonant, and the neck carve is perfect IMO. The nitro is quite durable so far. I did raise the action slightly-which made it ring a bit more and no noticeable fretting out with the 7.25 neck. The vintage radius took a bit of getting used to but works well.

I found it quite easy to set up the bridge as a floating-it loses a bit of the freakish resonant quality but the action of the trem is super smooth, like a two point. The location of the truss rod makes neck adjustment a breeze.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

A Silver Sky in Polar Blue is currently on my short list for "Next Irresponsible Purchase". This thread is not helping.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

zdogma said:


> I have a 2020 Golden Mesa in Rosewood, and I had very similar impressions. Setup is excellent, the guitar is light (mine is 6.9 pounds) and extremely resonant, and the neck carve is perfect IMO. The nitro is quite durable so far. I did raise the action slightly-which made it ring a bit more and no noticeable fretting out with the 7.25 neck. The vintage radius took a bit of getting used to but works well.
> 
> I found it quite easy to set up the bridge as a floating-it loses a bit of the freakish resonant quality but the action of the trem is super smooth, like a two point. The location of the truss rod makes neck adjustment a breeze.


Same weight on mine and I like the action higher as well.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh that’s a beauty. That new colour and nitro finish have me really interested in the Silver Sky now.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> A Silver Sky in Polar Blue is currently on my short list for "Next Irresponsible Purchase". This thread is not helping.


A little birdie told me that the PRS list price is going up next week. No pressure.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

fogdart said:


> Oh that’s a beauty. That new colour and nitro finish have me really interested in the Silver Sky now.


If by “new color” you mean the limited one...good luck. I sent TGS a message at 8am the day after announcement...I was 8th in line. PRS expects to send about 15 total to Canada...


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Alex said:


> A little birdie told me that the PRS list price is going up next week. No pressure.


Did the little birdie give you any sort of ballpark?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

TimH said:


> If by “new color” you mean the limited one...good luck. I sent TGS a message at 8am the day after announcement...I was 8th in line. PRS expects to send about 15 total to Canada...


The colour that Alex got? That’s the colour I like.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Okay Player said:


> Did the little birdie give you any sort of ballpark?


Chirped a couple hundred bucks more for the SS starting next week.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

fogdart said:


> The colour that Alex got? That’s the colour I like.


Ahhh I get it. That colour is sooooo 2019 😝. I thought you meant the only new 2020 color - Polar Ice. It’s the Maple board version of last years Nebula and will be the next over priced thing on Reverb.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TimH said:


> Ahhh I get it. That colour is sooooo 2019 😝. I thought you meant the only new 2020 color - Polar Ice. It’s the Maple board version of last years Nebula and will be the next over priced thing on Reverb.


There is a new limited color coming out...Lunar Ice. You know that the marketing is impeccable when you have to enter a raffle to have the right to purchase the guitar. There was one on Reverb for over $US6K (they sell new for $US2,699) and the seller is based in TO. He was selling the receipt of the purchase of the Lunar Ice. Futures trading has reached gear!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Alex said:


> Chirped a couple hundred bucks more for the SS starting next week.


God damnit.

I try really hard not to buy stuff I don't need when the money wasting fund is depleted. I have a Tele up for sale that's intended to finance a Silver Sky. Someone has told me they're coming to pick it up this weekend. So, this puts me in a spot I really don't like to be in, lol.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

As you know, Alex, I have entered the Silver Sky matrix once again, and the man in the brown shorts should be bringing my Dodgem Blue / Rosewood board SS tomorrow


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The colour is beautiful. That neck joint freaks me out though.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> The colour is beautiful. That neck joint freaks me out though.


If it was any other company on earth I might be worried. Can anyone ever remember when PRS made a bad call in the actual production of an instrument?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> The colour is beautiful. That neck joint freaks me out though.


Scarf joints are a great thing, just not pretty.


----------



## rforster (Sep 26, 2011)

Got one off reverb last year, a 2018 one. I really like mine. didn't know about the 2020 changes. I love the colours though!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> As you know, Alex, I have entered the Silver Sky matrix once again, and the man in the brown shorts should be bringing my Dodgem Blue / Rosewood board SS tomorrow
> [/QUOT.





TimH said:


> If it was any other company on earth I might be worried. Can anyone ever remember when PRS made a bad call in the actual production of an instrument?


There was a whole debacle about the "sinker" mahogany maybe 8 years ago and I only got a bit of the drama but it caused quite a stir. The DC245 was deemed a "mistake" by PRS and discontinued which I thought it was a great guitar. The 594 model was their redemption.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Alex said:


> There was a whole debacle about the "sinker" mahogany maybe 8 years ago and I only got a bit of the drama but it caused quite a stir. The DC245 was deemed a "mistake" by PRS and discontinued which I thought it was a great guitar. The 594 model was their redemption.


I think “sinker” mahogany was more a marketing debacle...which I think PRS could be accused of from time to time. I would imagine the DC245 was a legal mistake lol.
On the actually production/building solid instruments I think their record speaks for itself.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

TimH said:


> I think “sinker” mahogany was more a marketing debacle...which I think PRS could be accused of from time to time. I would imagine the DC245 was a legal mistake lol.
> On the actually production/building solid instruments I think their record speaks for itself.


I agree Tim, PRS is a mark of excellence. The DC was deemed a failure by PRS himself. I disagree with him : -)


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

And here’s the one I just picked up new from TGS the other day... exceptional instrument!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

It brings out the blue in hugh....ha ha ha ha ugg....... Love that color as well and from my exchanges with @bluehugh2, they seem to be very consistent. That amp probably adds some magic as well. cheers.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Alex said:


> It brings out the blue in hugh....ha ha ha ha ugg....... Love that color as well and from my exchanges with @bluehugh2, they seem to be very consistent. That amp probably adds some magic as well. cheers.


I have had 3 PRS SS. 2 came from Hugh White one and Black as well as a Red from Alex. The White and Black one had the same feel on the neck with a slight gloss. The red one was more of a satin finish. I still have the black SS and love it. I was lucky enough to secure a SS Lunar Ice. Before it’s release I was going to purchase the dodgem or midnight rose but with maple board. Question have either of you noticed this difference in the new SS you got? I still have the black SS and love it.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

satim said:


> Question have either of you noticed this difference in the new SS you got?


Newer is always better until the older becomes "vintage", then the older is better.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

The neck is a bit bigger and a more rounded profile on the new rosewood board SS guitars. That black one was a favourite of mine... originally purchased new by @Ronniedblues 
I have a new Dodgem blue - it’s also a “flip flop” finish (as Paul calls them) ... like the Nebula and the Lunar Ice. Mine looks Lake Placid Blue in some lights and almost Sherwood Green Metallic in other lights.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

The dodgem and midnight ride are both beautiful. Like Hugh said the dodgem blue I see the colour changes in it and remember when the Guitar Shop posted each one of these guitars and loved them. Thanks for the input on the neck


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

satim said:


> I have had 3 PRS SS. 2 came from Hugh White one and Black as well as a Red from Alex. The White and Black one had the same feel on the neck with a slight gloss. The red one was more of a satin finish. I still have the black SS and love it. I was lucky enough to secure a SS Lunar Ice. Before it’s release I was going to purchase the dodgem or midnight rose but with maple board. Question have either of you noticed this difference in the new SS you got? I still have the black SS and love it.


to add to @bluehugh2 comments, the nitro finish may be a factor as well. The red one I had a was a good guitar but my new SS just seems a better fit which may be a combination of a few factors; lightweight under 7lbs, nitro finish and the neck carve. All of the 2020 PRS' I played or owned have been great guitars.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Alex. Also I didn’t sell the the white and red SS because I didn’t like them it was to fund a PS. I am excited for the Lunar because of the maple board but hope the neck has a familiar feel. The only SS I’ve felt have all been 2018’s


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Someone has an SS they dont seem to own yet listed on kijiji!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Budda said:


> Someone has an SS they dont seem to own yet listed on kijiji!


Is it the Lunar Ice? There's was someone from Toronto that had one on Reverb with only the receipt in hand. Asking was $US6K.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Alex said:


> Is it the Lunar Ice? There's was someone from Toronto that had one on Reverb with only the receipt in hand. Asking was $US6K.


Yep.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Midnight Rose is the best finish on these. Congrats.


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> Yep.


Total crap. I secured 1 and was 3rd on the list at the Guitar Shop I let it go as at that point they didn’t even know if or how many they were getting. I had to pay upfront cash no credit card $4055.57. Not sure what other stores required full payment but the whole thing was a Sh!t show. I wanted a Nebula last year and we all know how fast they went. The price I paid and what people are going to try and flip them for makes no sense to me. I’ve always wanted a flip flop guitar since the 80’s when Kramer was doing finishes like this. Luckily I secured one for myself & if I didn’t no way in hell would I pay what scalpers are asking


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Fab color. I dig it.


----------

